# 99 F350 PSD trans. power chip/fuel mileage



## sam c (Jan 5, 2001)

I have a early 99 F350 psd.38k miles std.cab duel wheel 4x4 auto. trans. with a 7.5'x9' omaha dropside stake dump body(GVWR 12.500k)
Without any heavy duty use I`m getting about 10 mpg does this sound correct? This is my first power stroke, my 6.9 got 18 mpg. Also i don`t like the trans./torque-converter shift patterns. Much too quick. Fourth gear by 40 mph.
Has anyone tried the trans. chips or computer reprogramers aftermarketers are selling? There supposed to be good for plowing and towing. Better preformance and mileage,so they say.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

My e350 psd gets around 15 mpg sometimes alittle better it's a '95.Maybe you have high gears in it.I would think that you would be getting a little better milage than that.You should go to the ford diesel page they have all kinds of threads on ford diesels on it .


----------



## 99SDPSD (Jan 20, 2001)

My F350 is set up similar to yours and it is a fuel pig. The 4:10 gears eat it up. My 550 with 4:56s gets 10 also.


----------



## Avery (Mar 24, 2001)

My '97 Power"Smoke" only gets around 12-14. Course I am geared 4:10. Still it does not have near the pulling power of my last truck...a '94 Chevy with a 6.5L Turbo Diesel. Wish I had stuck with Chevy. Fords are fuel hogs.


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

My 97 Pwerstroke F350's 4x4 gets 20mpg in summer and lousy mpg when plowing with sanders in them. 1 of them has a US Gear chip almost 100hp gain and almost 200LBS gain on DYNO!!!! the thing rips but it must be removed for plowing!!!!! It didnt want to shift gears with 5000lbs of sand in back so we removed it for winter and will put back in as soon as possible.


----------



## jandmlandscaping (Apr 18, 2001)

im getting 550 miles on 35 gallons you do the math


----------



## ENZOFORZA (Dec 13, 2000)

I get about 18-19 on my 99 psd f-350 with 3.73 gears/auto. try changing your fuel + air filter. my truck seems to get much better milage just after installing new filters. also you may want to check out http://www.ford-diesel.com they have all kinds of info on the powerstrokes. I love mine. I just ordered a new f-350 crew cab lariat psd/auto


----------



## WILSON BROS. (May 5, 2001)

I have a 99 f350 PSD with the 6spd standard from day one I have got 14+ mpg. On the highway I have gotten as much as 20 mpg. pulling a 16ft.trailer loaded with a grasshopper and a Ransome bobcat zero turn. It all depends on how you drive and the quality of fuel. Keep the fuel filter clean and the air cleaner changed. those both effect the fuel milage.


----------

